# „Cindy & Bert“-Sänger Norbert Berger ist tot



## Claudia (19 Juli 2012)

*Der Schlagersänger Norbert Berger, Teil des Duos *„*Cindy & Bert*“*, ist tot. *

Er starb am Samstag in einer Düsseldorfer Klinik an einer schweren Lungenentzündung, wie sein Management am Donnerstag der dpa mitteilte. 
Berger wurde 66 Jahre alt. Gemeinsam mit seiner damaligen Frau Cindy Berger feierte der gebürtige Saarländer mit Cindy & Bert („Immer wieder sonntags”) vor allem in den 70er Jahren große Erfolge.
1969 nahmen die beiden ihre erste Single „Saturday Morning” auf. Zwei Jahre später gaben sie ihre Berufe auf, um sich ausschließlich ihrer Musikkarriere zu widmen. Hits wie „Der Hund von Baskerville”, „Ich fand eine Hand” oder „Immer wieder sonntags” brachte das Duo nach oben. 
Beim Grand Prix in Brighton 1974 landeten die beiden mit ihrem Titel „Sommermelodie” jedoch auf dem letzten Platz, während ABBA mit „Waterloo” den Grundstein für ihre Weltkarriere legten.
1976 kam der gemeinsame Sohn Sascha zur Welt. Nach 21 Jahren Ehe ließ sich das Paar 1988 scheiden und ging von da an privat wie beruflich getrennte Wege –zunächst. Denn Mitte der 90er Jahre bewegte Moderator Dieter Thomas Heck das einstige Schlager-Traumpaar dazu, wieder gemeinsam aufzutreten.
Noch vor einigen Jahren tourten die beiden mit der „Starparade der Volksmusik” durch Deutschland. Berger lebte in den vergangenen 20 Jahren mit seiner zweiten Ehefrau in Düsseldorf.


Quelle:Bild.de

​


----------



## Padderson (19 Juli 2012)

Naja - das Duo lebte von ihrer Stimme. Also gesangstechnisch kein großer Verlust. Aber als Kultobjekt waren Cindy&Bert schon ein Größe in Deutschland.


----------



## Tittelelli (19 Juli 2012)

Irgendwann ist für jeden die Zeit auf unserer Mutter Erde vorbei. Leider


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Juli 2012)

Leb Wohl


----------



## Stephan12 (22 Juli 2012)

Ich war traurig , als ich Berts Tod erfahren habe 
Cindy & Bert hatten den frühen 70ern viel Riesen Hits, mir fällt da immer Die Hitparade mit Dieter-Thomas Heck ein


----------

